# Suche MTB-Hardtail für meine Frau (1,50m)



## Dealcrasher (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hoffe ich darf hier als Mann Ã¼berhaupt posten

Wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich bzw meine Frau auf der suche nach einem MTB-Hardtail.
Da sie erstmal testen mÃ¶chte ob es ihr spass macht (also Blutige anfÃ¤ngerin) sollte das Bike nicht grade 2000â¬ kosten.
Weiss aber das was vernÃ¼ntiges erst so ab 800â¬ anfÃ¤ngt!

So jetzt zu dem eigentlichen Problem sie ist 1,50m da ein passendes Bike zu finden ist nicht so leicht, vorallem weil ja auch noch die Optik stimmen muss .
Vileicht gibt es ja hier auch die ein oder andere die auf das Beste reduziert ist  und ein paar Tipps geben kann.

SchrittlÃ¤nge folgt morgen Frauchen schlÃ¤ft schon.

MFG       Sven


----------



## Stobbelhopser (24. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin selbst nur 1,53 m und fahre ein LaPierre Tecnic in XS. Das passt mir ziemlich gut. 
Hab jetzt vor kurzem noch nen kürzeren Vorbau drauf gemacht und bin von der Größe mit her mit dem Rädchen vollkommen zufrieden.

Grüße 
Nani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (24. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Sven,

bin ein paar cm größer als deine Frau und fahr das Cube Reaction PRO HT, glaube ist ein 2009er Modell, in 14 Zoll. Hatte mir den Rahmen einzeln gekauft und selbst aufgebaut (RockShox Reba SL 100mm/ kompl. Shimano XT-Ausstattung). Ist zwar ein Mini-Herren-Rahmen, aber von den Geometriedaten optimal.
Hier mal die Maße:
Sitzrohr ca 36cm
Oberrohrlänge ca 51cm
Überstandshöhe ca 66 cm (gemessen Boden - Höhe Tretlager -  bis Oberrohr)

Sieht im Moment so aus:





Die aktuellen Reaction-Rahmen gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr ab 14 Zoll, sondern erst ab 16 Zoll. Aber das Analog, das Acid, das Attention und das Aim definitiv schon ab Rahmengröße 14 Zoll. 
www.cube.eu/hard/comp/attention-white-grey/
Hab jetzt mal wahllos das Cube Attention als Link angegeben, nur wegen der Geometriedaten halber 
Oder die Damenvariante, das Cube Access WLS GTC
www.cube.eu/wls/access-wls-gtc/
...aber frag mich nicht, was das Carbonteil kostet!
Oder ein Damen HT wie dieses hier, gibt es ab 13 Zoll
www.cube.eu/wls/access-wls-race/
Vielleicht wäre das ja was, also, ein Cube Hardtail.
Wobei ich dann an eurer Stelle vergleichen würde: Preis/Leistung der Herren mit den Damenausführungen. Die Geometriedaten sind nur minimal unterschiedlich, aber in Sachen Ausstattung und Preis können schon Welten dazwischen liegen 

Ich bin mit meinem kleinen schwarzen Würfelchen super zufrieden  Es ist schön klein, handlich, wendig und optisch ein Sahneschnittchen
Der Rahmen war ein echter Glücksgriff!

Hoffe, ich konnte ein bißchen helfen


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Juli 2012)

Servus,

mein Sohn fÃ¤hrt ein Trek 8500 Hardtail.
Er ist jetzt 152cm groÃ und das Radl hat eine RH von 39cm.
Peislich lag es, da Vorjahresmodel, bei 900,- â¬!
Gewicht 10,7 kg.

Hier mal das Bike:


----------



## Dealcrasher (30. Juli 2012)

Vielen dank, meine Frau ist heute das Cube Access gefahren in Gr.34 und noch einige andere, aber es wird dann das Cube werden da hat sie sich direkt wohl gefühlt.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juli 2012)

Dealcrasher schrieb:


> Vielen dank, meine Frau ist heute das Cube Access gefahren in Gr.34 und noch einige andere, aber es wird dann das Cube werden da hat sie sich direkt wohl gefühlt.



...das freut mich jetzt aber richtig  So soll es sein! Draufsitzen, losfahren und wohlfühlen!

An dieser Stelle "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" zu der Kaufentscheidung, grüße deine Frau und ich wünsche ihr viele sorglose Kilo- und Höhenmeter mit ihrem kleinen Würfelchen   ...fahr selber auch so zwei kleine Zwergenwürfel 

Silvermoon


----------



## Dealcrasher (3. August 2012)

Wenn Frau sich freut, freut man(n) sich auch.


----------



## Silvermoon (3. August 2012)

... noch ein kleines Zwergenwürfelchen!!! Willkommen im Club!

Gute Wahl 

Uiiii, die freut sich aber mal richtig  

*Viel Spaß bei euren gemeinsamen Touren!!*


----------



## MarkusL (10. August 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Reaction-Rahmen gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr ab 14 Zoll, sondern erst ab 16 Zoll. Aber das Analog, das Acid, das Attention und das Aim definitiv schon ab Rahmengröße 14 Zoll.


Das ist leider richtig. Ab 2012 war Schluß mit 14''. Ich habe für meine Mutter das letzte 2011er Reaction in 14'' ergattert, das bei Cube im Lager war. 
Die anderen aufgezählten Rahmen sind leider alle aus schwerem Wasserrohr. Was nämlich bei den meisten Frauenbikes vernachlässigt wird, ist das Gewicht. Eine kleine Frau mit 50kg oder weniger will kein Bike mit >11kg über einen umgefallenen Baumstamm oder Weidezaun heben!


----------

